# New Tiagra 12-30 Compatible with Apex?



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Sorry for being a dunce but does anyone know if the Apex 11-32 could be swapped out for the new Tiagra 12-30 cassette?


----------



## LongIslandTom (Apr 20, 2011)

The CS-4600 10-speed Tiagra cassette will work with Apex, yes. The 9-speed Tiagra hyperglide cassette will not.


----------

